# Favourite WG stories



## metalheadFA (Nov 29, 2006)

Im sure this thread has been done before so if it has link it to another but what is evrybodys favourite WG stories. My personal faviourites were 
I Hate my Twin
The Fattening of the possible Prom Queen 
and Sarah Molloy.
I dont know how correct there names our but thats the gist.
So what are your favourite stories?


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope to someday see my works in these "Favorite stories" lists people compile. One day...one day...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 29, 2006)

perhaps you should link us to them?


----------



## Emma (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't remember the name but i think it was called fattest girl in the world or something. That was ace.


----------



## Coop (Nov 29, 2006)

More 2 Love More 2 Gain
Tiffany's Expansion
Six Months
The New Women Series
Booty Bustin


----------



## lemmink (Nov 29, 2006)

I loved those ones by kd or some short name like that - there was one about King Arthur and a few others (I think). Haven't read any for a while.

I'm also a huge Wilson Barbers fan. I love Page Briant from the Adipost stories. :smitten:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 29, 2006)

i cant recall what it's name is but it was a woman w/ amnesia who was hired by a circus to be their new fat lady


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Nov 29, 2006)

Anything done by Wilson Barbers. By far (IMO) the best weight gain writer around. He's one of the main reasons I wanted to get into writing this type of fiction. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Jake (JMJ) said:


> Anything done by Wilson Barbers. By far (IMO) the best weight gain writer around. He's one of the main reasons I wanted to get into writing this type of fiction.
> 
> Jake (JMJ)


where can i find his work?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

I dont get it.... WG = weight gain? or what? 
and there are scores upon scores of stories about it?


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 29, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> where can i find his work?


Dude, you're ON Dimensions.  http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/


----------



## Fairia (Nov 29, 2006)

The first weight gain story I've ever read, Heaven. I've always enjoyed the progression and outcome of the story.


----------



## ClickFa (Nov 30, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I can't remember the name but i think it was called fattest girl in the world or something. That was ace.



Hey, that one's MINE! Thanks, Em! It's still on the story page, too... maybe I'll have to write something else sometime!

ClickFA


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 30, 2006)

The first WG story I read was "The Fattest Girl in the World" and it is still one of my favourites. I also like "I Hate My Twin" and "Claire" very much. Most 'BBW, XWG' stories are good though.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 30, 2006)

It's interesting to me that most people claim their first WG story to be "The Fattest Girl in the World." Because that was the first WG story I ever read, as well.

I'm sure it has something to do with discovering the sort of fiction, then finding that specific combination of words that you can't just pass up. I know that for me, it was the first thing to catch _my_ eye when scrolling the WG Library list way back in 7th grade.

Ahhh, good times.


----------



## Caine (Nov 30, 2006)

In answer to the question of the circus fat lady with amnesia, it was written by one Henrynewton, he has stories scattered around Yahoo groups.
To be on topic, though my first and fav was "The Incredible Growing Woman"


----------



## Observer (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes there are many weight related stories. The Dimensions Forum library has several hundred divided into categories - we added four new ones just yesterday, nearly over fifty this month. Click here and review the Recent Additions forum.

As someone else mentioned the Dimensions site also has the Wilson Barbers collection, plus as well the old Weight Room and Melanie Bell collections. In all we have over 2000 stories. Search and enjoy!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 30, 2006)

I never cared for the fantasy stories. The more realistic stories are more satisfying to me. I love "Cindy's Weekend at the Beach" by Lucky Luke and "Six Months" by fa12345.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 30, 2006)

Some of my favorite stories are Booty Bustin, Golden Goddess, and A Lab Experiment Gone Right. Those stories own. They OWN!!!!111~


----------



## mikael (Nov 30, 2006)

My all-time favs:

The Fattest Girl in the World (this wasn't the first WG story I read, but it was the first memorable one for me)

Booty Bustin
Claire
Cakes and Innocence
Mama Latte
My Journey to Me
Julie is Jealous
The 18-30 Holiday
Marnie's Secret companion

I guess I get a kick out of women fattening each other up


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 30, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Im sure this thread has been done before so if it has link it to another but what is evrybodys favourite WG stories. My personal faviourites were
> I Hate my Twin
> The Fattening of the possible Prom Queen
> and Sarah Molloy.
> ...


HOLLY'S HONEYMOON IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES

IT IS WRITTEN BY STEELE

STEELE HAS WRITTEN SOME OF THE BEST BBW STORIES I HAVE EVER READ

I WONDER IF STEELE IS ONLINE HERE


----------



## dragorat (Nov 30, 2006)

*I can't pick actual favs. storywise but I will say I love the works of Wilson Barber & BJMoriss just to name 2.In fact they are 2 of the reasons I've made a few attempts at writing.I've even had the honor of being complimented by BJ on my modest efforts which in itself made my efforts feel even greater than I myself thought they were... *


----------



## ClickFa (Nov 30, 2006)

coyote_wild said 
>> it was the first thing to catch my eye when scrolling the WG Library 
>> list way back in 7th grade.

Yikes... now I'm currupting kids?!?

Seriously, When I wrote the story (and posted it here, BTW) I had a couple of people say 'hey, not bad', plus one fan who thought I was female because I wrote with a woman's point of view. I'm glad to see people liked it!

ClickFA


----------



## belchlover (Nov 30, 2006)

Tammy Got Fat
There was a Snow White one many years ago - one of the first I read online.
The best Secretary in the World ( though I wished the weight gain would have been longer before he approached her about it. )
The Nurse
Cherie 1 and 2

I like realistic weight gain, and where the woman wants to get heavier to attract attention. I also like ones that describe how full she feels  the act of getting very full. I was having feeder fantasies when I was in middle school. I also like it when a woman belches from eating so much. I think that its because its a taboo in proper society for a woman to burp ( or fart ) and that makes it more exciting. If a woman were do just do this in front of her lover  and just in private  for him  to please him  then that is really powerful to me. 

OK Dr. Freud, when is my next session . . .


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love Melanie Bell's stories, they were not the first WG fiction I'd read but the first that that really blew my mind, not just as FA material, but for the quality of the writing. 

If you haven't explored the Dimensions site (and you should!), check them out here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/melanie/

I re-read them every year or two.

Enjoy!
Brenda


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Dec 1, 2006)

18-30 Holiday is HOT! I'm a long time fan. The author had some amazing descriptions.

I'm also quite partial to the fattening of college girls...check out "The Omega Moos". It's full of softening and expanding bellies and some great conversation about college age girls getting fat.


----------



## ray1411 (Dec 2, 2006)

my favorites are the studio presents
the katy story 
and the side show girl
i like the mix of dialogue and story telling


----------



## maxoutfa (Dec 2, 2006)

must have written over 30 stories over a 3-4 year period a couple of years back (some are in the weight room, all are at my site which is linked in the weight room as well www.geocities.com/maxoutfa ) 
It's been over a year since I've written anything - have too many other interests right now - and since no-one seems to remember my stuff - it's probably for the best.
Perhaps some of you might venture to my site and find something of interest - I hope you enjoy what you find.

max


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mollycoddles' stuff is brilliant, as well as My Athletic Friend. Both of which serve to remind me about how lazy I am about getting about my own stuff (I'm averaging a chapter a year at this rate)...


----------



## hortoen (Dec 2, 2006)

I really like this one
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/country_living.html

it's also avaiable in German language
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/country_living_german.html

sometimes I am dreaming from Melissa the heroine of this story


----------



## there_there (Dec 2, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Im sure this thread has been done before so if it has link it to another but what is evrybodys favourite WG stories. My personal faviourites were
> I Hate my Twin
> The Fattening of the possible Prom Queen
> and Sarah Molloy.
> ...



where is "the fattening of the possible prom queen" located? never heard of that one, but it sounds like its right up my alley...

my faves =

The Lesson
Sweet Revenge
Net Gain
The Island
Tanya Vs. Tiny


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 2, 2006)

Its by John called the Fattening of the Possible Prom Queen and was the first story I remember when I was about 15 or 16

http://www.angelfire.com/super2/flab/thefatteningofapossiblepromqueen.html


----------



## garrry! (Dec 3, 2006)

i can't remember the title, but it was just your standard XWG story. It was one of the first I read quite a few years ago when I was a youngin lurking around dimensions. that story was my first masturbation experience. whoever wrote that...thank you


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I dont get it.... WG = weight gain? or what?
> and there are scores upon scores of stories about it?



Yes, WG is weight gain and Yes, there are scores upon scores of stories here and elsewhere online. Just scroll down the forum main page to the Library if you want to take a look, there are many different genres and styles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2006)

^^Ahhh thanks AnnMarie


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Ahhh thanks AnnMarie



No problemo!


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 3, 2006)

THANK YOU everyone for not listing my horrible attempt at a WG sci-fi. Even thinking about it makes me cringe; I came in here hoping nobody would remember it (or worse yet have the bad taste to list it as a favorite).  Thank you for reaffirming my faith in the Dimensions boards! 

=Divals


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 3, 2006)

There are way too many...but a few of mine are:

Pretty much everything by Lucky Luke
"Not on the Team" and "Secret Fatteners" by Big Dave Hill
"Fattest Girl in The World" and "Dinner With Andrea" by Click
"Hike" by Ed-X
The Alice series by MollyCoddles 
"Literary Feeder" by Mary Alice Bonita
"Tania Looks in the Mirror" by Swordfish 
"The Prisoner" by Maxout
The Tara series and Jenna series by Id

Tara was one of the first WG stories I ever read, and one of the better written ones also. It's a great inspiration.


----------



## Propp Matt (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,
There's alot of good stories around.
My absolute nr one favourite is Heidi by "H.G." I really love it when the fantasies are somewhat realistic and "possible" not like gaining 100 pounds in a week..

Another good auhtor is the german "weightwatcher" who also has done some amazing stuff

Matt


----------



## mollycoddles (Dec 4, 2006)

Nobody's mentioned "Sarah Makes a Choice??" That's my favorite ever!

Also, The Growing Cheerleader, by BX1 (I think)
Val, by Anonymous
Kelli's Big Belly, by Anonymous
Preggy Peggy, By Dr. Fred
Torn Seams, by Anonymous
Tara series, By Id
Omega Moos, by Caffeine Addict
Going Down in Size, by Vader7476
Melissa, by Billy Joe
The Apartment, by Wetsobem
Aimee, by Der Meister
Embers in the Frost, by Ghostly-specter


----------



## Coop (Dec 4, 2006)

Also forgot this one.

Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## BellyQueen (Dec 4, 2006)

Any story by Ned Fox is a prized gem to me plus a story I think is called Sarah the Chubby Model or maybe it's just called The Model. :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 5, 2006)

1st story I ever read back when I was, like, 13, called simply, " Maria". Other'n that mollycoddles has pretty darn good taste. I agree with over 51% of her list. It really amazes me how few other respondees and I see eye to eye on what makes good WG fiction, but I guess it takes all types... or maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## maxoutfa (Dec 5, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> There are way too many...but a few of mine are:
> 
> Pretty much everything by Lucky Luke
> "Not on the Team" and "Secret Fatteners" by Big Dave Hill
> ...



woo hoo, I made someone's list! Good golly, I wrote "The Prisoner" quite some time ago and had to go and re-read it to remember what it was about. As the title suggests, I was aiming at something existential. I'm so glad you enjoyed the tale - as I recall, it was written when I was very weary (too much stress going on in my life), so the kind of oblivion offered in the tale certainly had some allure.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 5, 2006)

mollycoddles said:


> Nobody's mentioned "Sarah Makes a Choice??" That's my favorite ever!


i was about to ask the same thing. thats definately my favorite story.


----------



## hgee (Dec 5, 2006)

Propp Matt said:


> Hi,
> There's alot of good stories around.
> My absolute nr one favourite is Heidi by "H.G." I really love it when the fantasies are somewhat realistic and "possible" not like gaining 100 pounds in a week..
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have just recently logged on and seen some mentioning of this story and a re-posting by Observer (thanks for that). 
I have a sequel and will post shortly once it has been proof-read a bit.

Best Regards,

H.G

ps I LOVE weighwatcher's stories as well! Too bad the web page seems to be gone.


----------



## Propp Matt (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice! I'm really looking forward to reading it. I do love the style of your writing, and especially that you put effort in giving the story a touch of reality, and having a real plot beside the actual eating feeding.
And please, don't do the same mistake as so many other wg authors and turn the beautiful Melissa into a 1000lb, bed-ridden blob sucking weightgain shakes from a funnel...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 7, 2006)

there_there said:


> my faves =
> 
> The Lesson
> Sweet Revenge
> ...


 It's nice to know one of my stories made somebody's list! I wrote "The Island" way back (1998), and another one that I co-wrote with VikkiMI (anyone remember her?). There are another one or two that I've never finished.

As far as the ones I enjoyed, I'm not sure I can recall my faves, as I enjoyed most of them (not into the whole unrealistic, immobile thing). I guess I'll just have to go through them again. [hehehe]


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 8, 2006)

Just a quick note to state that, like most of the writers who play with these types of stories (whether fantastic or realistic), I always appreciate a little thumbs-up feedback. Its not the main reason we write these stories (basically, we write the types of stories _we_ wanna read), but it still can be a motivator when youre struggling with a finishing an uncooperative work . . .


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 8, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Just a quick note to state that, like most of the writers who play with these types of stories (whether fantastic or “realistic”), I always appreciate a little thumbs-up feedback. It’s not the main reason we write these stories (basically, we write the types of stories _we_ wanna read), but it still can be a motivator when you’re struggling with a finishing an uncooperative work . . .




Well Sir. Your work always without a doubt gets 2 big thumbs up from me. I miss seeing new work from you.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 8, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I miss seeing new work from you.


I _did _ recently post a new tale, "The Purse," which you can read if you haven't caught it yet by clicking the link below. And I'm considering putting up another 'un for Xmas that was originally written for the print mag two years back but has been crying to get posted . . .


----------



## NYSquashee (Dec 8, 2006)

I just got a chance to check out "The 4th of July" in the story section, very well written story with a excellent mix of eating and squashing.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 8, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> . . . I always appreciate a little thumbs-up feedback.


 It is because of your stories, sir, that I recognized the part of me that enjoys big women. I am grateful for that. You are a consummate storyteller.


----------



## alienlanes (Dec 9, 2006)

<delurk>

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned _Vast Tonnage_ yet. That's one of my all-time favorites and a crucial, erm, "adolescent experience."

Other than that?

_Cherie _parts one and two
all of Lucky Luke's stories
_She Eats_

...the "spoiled gainer girl" theme is a major turn-on for me. I also dig mutual gain stories, which I wish were more common -- _Life in the Fat Lane_ and Wilson's _Man, Woman, Buffet_ are two faves.

And yes, ClickFA, please write more! I always liked how your stories had three-dimensional, psychologically believable characters, like the FA in _Dinner With Andrea_ who was simultaneously worried and turned on by his girlfriend's gain.


----------



## JP. (Dec 10, 2006)

The first story I read in the Weight Room was Kelly's Big Belly. Fumbling around the internet maybe 10 years ago I stumbled on exactly what I was looking for. My favorite story that I found in the Weight Room at the time though was The Emir's Wrath. It had exactly what I fantasized about. From there I found both the Wren Spot (I miss that site) and of course Wilson Barber. From Wilson I love all of the Adipost Zone stories, the Recipients stories, but I think my favorites might be The Camera and the Chain Letter, though they're all great and incredibly well written.

Back to the Wieght Room, I love some classics from Mack27: Wanted; Female Feeder and The Fake Feedee. There's a few short random stories I enjoy also, such as The Freshman 15, Friends, and a few others that I can't recall. The Studio is another favorite, especially because he's such a good artist also. Finally, Sarah Makes a Choice and Sisters are great stories.

I have to ask (please don't mistake my intentions with this) why only 1 of my stories was posted. There There had chosen Tanya vs Tiny among a few other stories. I've probably written more this year than in the past 3 or 4, but I'm curious why of all my stories only 1 made it. I'm not looking for an ego stroke (though I like that as much as the next guy), but maybe a clue and some constructive criticism for future stories. I think I know a reason though. 

From what I've seen here the majority of stories chosen are more of the romantic type with a more realistic amount of weight gain as well as length of time. My stories have been coined 'Dark' (I think Swintus may have been the first to call them that) because of the forced aspect of them, and they often read a bit like a horror story, as well as having huge weight gains that can't realistically be achieved.

So just curious, I'm not fishing for compliments, I'll take 'em if you're offering though. Like Wilson said we love compliments, but we basically write the stories we like to read.


----------



## Observer (Dec 10, 2006)

JP, why indeed do some authors wind up on lists like this and not others?

Interesting question - and I'll venture an opinion. 

I tend to feel that responses to lists like this reflect the demographics of the respondees. As you and Wilson have already (and I think correctly) noted, authors write what they enjoy reading - or to put it another way, they write to a target audience they hope to reach.

Neither you or I write for the audience to which the WG board primarily caters. Your stories literally span the universe at times, with themes of science fiction fantasy. Mine are sometimes considered what one critic called "Father Knows Best formula pedantry." Sarcastic, but in essence true - I'm describing people in transition similar to those we all have known, which is of course the point. Yet we both, along with Big Beautiful Dreamer and Rachel with their BHM tales, and other regulars with their predictable themes, all have an audience. 

But most of my audience - and yours and many of our other authors - are not the primary audience of this board. It has been consistently surprising to me how few of those in the Chat rooms even visit the Library - yet together its forums are second only to the Paysite Board. The reality is "different strokes for different folks" and as a community Dimensions accommodates most everyone.


----------



## JP. (Dec 10, 2006)

Very true. I'm going to withdraw my earlier request and edit my post. I'd rather not have a discussion hijack the thread. If I'm curious I'll make a new post and accept the results.

But definitely the wieght board has what I would call more refined tastes maybe, and my stories don't quite fit in.


----------



## mikael (Dec 10, 2006)

JP, you are a talented writer, you truly are. But you know many of your works are either darker in nature of more fantastical or science fiction. I think a lot of the demographic here might be more interested in more realistic weight gain, something more straightforward that they can relate to. It is certainly not to say that you are a bad writer, because you are far from it, but it is just a matter of preference


----------



## JP. (Dec 10, 2006)

mikael said:


> JP, you are a talented writer, you truly are. But you know many of your works are either darker in nature of more fantastical or science fiction. I think a lot of the demographic here might be more interested in more realistic weight gain, something more straightforward that they can relate to. It is certainly not to say that you are a bad writer, because you are far from it, but it is just a matter of preference



That's what I thought. Thank you very much.

I've actually tried writing an occasional romantic and more realistic story, and to be honest they just don't come out too well (that's why they've never been posted).

But I shouldn't have actually asked, I don't want to hijack the thread. But I can't seem to delete or edit the original post. If anyone else wants to comment send me a PM rather than take up space on this thread please. So if you want to let me have it go right ahead.


----------



## Observer (Dec 10, 2006)

Actually instead of hijacking we could just split the side topic off into a new thread if there's enough interest.. But please realize that my point was not to drive you off, but to answer a question. As far as I know all your submissions (however fantastic) have been accepted. The question was one of why certain tales wind up on a specific favorites list (this one) and others don't.


----------



## JP. (Dec 10, 2006)

Observer said:


> Actually instead of hijacking we could just split the side topic off into a new thread if there's enough interest.. But please realize that my point was not to drive you off, but to answer a question. As far as I know all your submissions (however fantastic) have been accepted. The question was one of why certain tales wind up on a specific favorites list (this one) and others don't.



I definitely don't feel I'm being driven off, actually quite the opposite, it's just that looking back I think my question was inappropriate and self-serving and I wish I hadn't asked it.

If someone wants to continue to discuss it, I'm game, but I'd rather do it on a side thread so as not to clutter this one.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else, but I would love it if someone could clean up the Stories page on the Weight Board webpage (not the forum) and put the stories under the author names... it hasn't been tidied in a couple of years.

I know it's probably a lot of work, but I just thought I'd mention it... I love the old layout and looking for stories by author (especially with the little codes of SWG, XWG, etc.)!

Brenda


----------



## Observer (Dec 11, 2006)

FYI, you are correct. There is no one maintaining the old Weight Room collection and has not been for two years. The lack of a librarian and the difficulties of working with the technology and format of that room is what led to the current Forum collection.

However, I have good news: with a few exceptions (those stories with charts and ilustrations plus some not really suitable) all unindexed stories from 2004-2005 have been migrated to the Forum Library over the last six months. As a result the Forum Search engine may be used to locate title key words, authors and even words within the text. All that is required is asearch key of four characters or more. 

I suggest using the Forum search engine from the Library title bar so as to exclude all non-library forums. 

We are presently slowly migrating into the Library forum the similarly unindexed 200 or so Anonymous story contributions located on a side page along with selected main Weight Room collection stories.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 15, 2006)

All this talk about favorite stories got me looking at some of the writers who I remember fondly: looking at the stories written by mjm, I noticed that a batch of em were somewhat fuggered up text-wise (words bundling together), perhaps out of an early attempt at transferring a word processed document into html. Went in and fixed a few of em  they can be found in the Weight Room Story section here.


----------



## MickRidem (Dec 15, 2006)

I liked Fat Jack's for a number of different reasons. The realistic weight gain being the lead reason. It depends on my mood, what I read. How long the story is, how big the characters get and how fast... generally the closer to what's actually possible, is better for me. (Although, I'm not sure I'd always write that way myself.)

I'm considering writing one, possibly more in the future. I assume I just post under the Recent Additions area?


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 15, 2006)

Adding "Embers In The Frost" by Ghostly Spectre to my list.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Dec 15, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> woo hoo, I made someone's list! Good golly, I wrote "The Prisoner" quite some time ago and had to go and re-read it to remember what it was about. As the title suggests, I was aiming at something existential. I'm so glad you enjoyed the tale - as I recall, it was written when I was very weary (too much stress going on in my life), so the kind of oblivion offered in the tale certainly had some allure.



You did a great job with it. The look into his mind and opinions, and how they changed over time with his body, was a nice touch.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 16, 2006)

Not that I ever, *ahem*, read the Weight Room stories, but I always enjoyed the stories by Norseman. I writes with a wonderfully frank tone, and in a way that his protagonists never seem to know what happens next. He uses generally the same device--not seeing someone for a while, and then upon reuniting witnessing a weight gain--but he uses it to add a sense of mystery to the gain. Sometimes the feeder-feedee thing is a bit much for me, so his device works perfectly. 

That, and the 10% of stories that are grammatically correct and/or coherent.


----------



## treesntrees (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to second that sentiment. Hey if you spend all that time writing a multi-installment story you could at least bother to spell check your document before you post or maybe even look it over once or twice to make sure it makes sense. 

That being said Snorri's Dinner for Four has quickly become one of my favorites because of its complexity. Gaining Confidence is a pretty sweet story as well. And I occasionally find myself rereading A Look in the Mirror. I mostly like stories with well developed female characters who aren't sensely fed but act upon themselves to do what they want.

I also want to applaud barbers on the use of the word fuggered. :wubu:


----------



## Observer (Dec 16, 2006)

To Chillaxin:

Correct. Initial post is the the recent additions forum where it will be formatted and topic coded, with further editing as needed.

To Jay West Coast:

Hopefully you've seen progress in the spelling and grammar area this past year, as well as in variety and plot quality. For two examples: multiple-part stories are now cross-linked and incomplete older stories are now consigned to a discard room where others may pick them up and finish them. Dinner for Four was one pickup initially inspired from the Discard Room.


----------



## maxoutfa (Dec 18, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> You did a great job with it. The look into his mind and opinions, and how they changed over time with his body, was a nice touch.



thanks Gho$t - I'm glad the story reached you. I've got another tale that is just about finished (I think) - just need to re-read to make sure I'm saying all that I want to - should have it after the holidays (I'll post it on my site and attempt to add it here at dimensions as well - it's a word doc. so hopefully that will transfer ok).


----------



## Caligula (Dec 18, 2006)

I LOVED ALICE from molly coddles...problem is that i belive that they just stopped somewhere..i loved it though.


----------



## Observer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for referencing the Alice series, which is alive and well.

Dimensions has been carrying the Alice series since the beginning. The early chapters were (and still are) in the old html library in the weight room and the entire series (19 chapters to date - the most recent published earlier this month) is in the Library Forum. Click here for Chapter 19 - there are links to follow back to Chapter 1, or you can use the Library search engine using "Alice" as the search key.

Chapter 20 is in development and will be released in 2007. Enjoy!


----------



## Leonard (Dec 29, 2006)

When I went to boarding school we didn't have internet access in our dorm rooms. So whenever I needed my weightgain fiction fix, I would go to the school library and print out a story. The problem was, I was always deathly afraid that my searches for weightgain fiction would be detected by the school's firewall program. I wasn't ashamed of being an FA, but I also didn't feel like explaining my sexual preferences to the Dean of Students. As a result, I often found myself "smuggling" weightgain fiction out of the library.

On one occassion, a friend stopped me while I was carrying out, "My Athletic Friend" by weightwatcher. 
HER: Hey man, what's up?
ME: Oh, not much, just working on a new story -
HER: Ooh, can I see?
ME: NO! No I, uh, it's not finished. Can't show it to anyone until it is. Sorry.
I hurried off to my room, but not before I got some weird looks from a very confused friend.

Anyway, when I first began reading weightgain fiction, one of my favorite stories was "The Witness" (both the version by TR and Weightwatcher). I liked different elements of both stories, and one time I combined the two into what I felt was the "ultimate" weightgain story. It had some continuity issues, but it was still pretty sweet. Speaking of which, does anyone know which version was written first? 

Recently, I've enjoyed "The New Fat Girl", by Matt L.


----------

